# Counterweight build



## thedwest (Apr 2, 2020)

Just finished up another quarantine pedal. Super annoyed that I scratched the graphic around the foot switches while carelessly tightening them down. Tried using a new (to me) low profile external nut dc jack. Looks a lot sleeker but took me way longer than it should to realize you cant stick a metal dc jack into a metal enclosure without so kind of buffer. Now that it powers on, i like it but feel like it needs the boost engaged to be effective.


----------



## HamishR (Apr 3, 2020)

Do you like how it sounds?  It's not a bad circuit - wish it had more "oomph" but I like the sound when you have the boost on.

I like the graphic - don't worry about the wrench scratches. Think of them as character.


----------



## thedwest (Apr 3, 2020)

I agree. Its not bad but definitely think the boost needs to be on for it to be worth using over similar pedals.


----------



## johanare (Mar 28, 2021)

Why the extra LEDs? Red internal. Part of the circuit/clipping?


----------



## fig (Mar 28, 2021)

johanare said:


> Why the extra LEDs? Red internal. Part of the circuit/clipping?


affirmative


----------



## johanare (Mar 29, 2021)

Fired up two Counterweight pedals today I built simultaneously.
I’m one of the fortunate few who had the old original one knob Dumbbell.
 I’m not too impressed yet. Any difference in sounds between the one and three knob version?
Tone control has little to no effect


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Apr 1, 2021)

A few component value changes can fix all of that.


----------



## odourboy (Sep 11, 2021)

johanare said:


> Fired up two Counterweight pedals today I built simultaneously.
> I’m one of the fortunate few who had the old original one knob Dumbbell.
> I’m not too impressed yet. Any difference in sounds between the one and three knob version?
> Tone control has little to no effect


Hi johanare, it's been several months since your post. Were you able to reconcile the sound differences between your original and your build? I'm interested in building one of these, but only if I can get a reasonably authentic reproduction. Any wisdom you can share would be appreciated!


----------

